# Sourcing foam



## camt44 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey, so I'm going to try making some hides for my lizards.. Where is a good place to get big sheets of the high density foam for as cheap as possible? And I've heard that insulation foam is the way to go as it's high density and really cheap unlike that generic whit foam, any advice? 
Thanks
Cam


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 14, 2011)

Please someone answer as I am trying to find the same thing. I have been using the foam from aquariums and gluing it together for some things and the hard core packaging foam that comes with TV's and other expensive items is good for odd shaped things like hides.


----------



## LiasisKing (Mar 14, 2011)

you can buy spray foam (comes in a can) from bunnings, which one of my mates uses to make hides and rockwalls... 
he just lays out gladwrap on the ground, sprays the stuff into whatever shape he wants, waits till it expands / sets and gives it a sand / paint


----------



## camt44 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yeh I was going to use the expanding foam, but I'm not sure if it would be able to make the size hide I want.. I want to make one probably 30-40 cm high, so I'm not sure if I'd be able to do it with that foam.. Can I? I thought it would be better to pile up pieces of say 100mm thick foam as it would be stronger.
Cam


----------



## Tinky (Mar 14, 2011)

Call you local Target/Kamart/BigW, ask to speak to the loading dock. Tell them that you are making a sculpture of Ularu for a project and need a heap of foam, (or tell the truth - it would make a change). They will put some asside for you if you ask nice, (it's waste product to them).

Make sure that you tell them that the thicker the sheets the better. Having made a few, you realise that tying to build up to many thin sheets is difficult.


----------



## LiasisKing (Mar 14, 2011)

you can definately do high ones, i made a volcano for a school project which ended out around 40cm high (did a ring, let it half cure, did another one, let it cure etc)


----------



## camt44 (Mar 14, 2011)

Ok well maybe I'll play around with making it out of that, and maybe using some sort of container as a frame, or some wire or something.. The foam from memory is really expensive but I just heard that insulation foam is cheap and perfect for it, but it seems to be hard to get your hands on..


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Mar 14, 2011)

Try googling foam suppliers in your area. Just be careful with the expanda foam because we used to have problems with it shrinking and expanding with heat...

You can also try building sites, especially double story ones. A lot of them use 75mm foam sheets on the top story walls. Get some off cuts out of the bins


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 14, 2011)

fill a bucket with spray foam and let it set, once set carve it up!


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Mar 14, 2011)

we make polyeurethane insulated wall panels and we have 200mm thick scrap bits u could have. We are located in St Marys.


----------



## Greenmad (Mar 14, 2011)

Any plasta master stock insulating foam.


----------



## LippyM (Mar 15, 2011)

You can buy foam sheets from Clark Rubber. They start at about $6 for thin sheets up to about $25 for thicker, denser foam. The more expensive stuff is called carving foam and is specifically for sculpting but I have had success with just normal grade foam for hides and backgrounds.

For freebies, I have got some from skips outside a Harvey Norman and also from outside a tile shop. Yes, I take things from bins!

Or let your family and friends know next time they buy a tv or fridge to keep the foam inserts from in the box! Old fashioned foam eskies are also a great base for a hide ... turn it upside down and make an entrance. A couple of coats of grout and paint and you're done.

The trick is to not see it as an odd shape or piece because you can liquid nail it together or cut it up or carve it out or use it for 3D effects on a wall. I've had many pieces that my husband has wondered why I took it only to be surprised at what I turned it into.


----------



## camt44 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the ideas! I might check out clark rubber I guess and see how much they charge for the thicker stuff, as I guess that's the easiest way.. And if that's too much then I'll try some of the other options.. PS thanks Daniel_Penrith for the offer, I'll let you know about that
Cam


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Mar 15, 2011)

cam - were abouts in sydney are you from i know a company in west syd that is located at kings park ( blacktown ) that makes foam in all forms so asking them like i did will get you heaps ( my mate is a super there )


----------



## camt44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I am in Northbridge, thanks heaps for the offer. I'll see what I can do around here because if it's only going to make a few dollars difference then I'd just get it locally if possible.. It turns out I now have a few places to try and a few options so I'll see what happens this weekend when I start getting all the stuff for it
Thanks everyone for the advice and offers
Cam


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 15, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Try googling foam suppliers in your area. Just be careful with the expanda foam because we used to have problems with it shrinking and expanding with heat...
> 
> You can also try building sites, especially double story ones. A lot of them use 75mm foam sheets on the top story walls. Get some off cuts out of the bins



Yeh, what Ben said. Also be mindful of the fact that expanda foam is riduculously toxic. It will gas off when heated. A lot of typical suburban housing uses a slab system called "waffle pods". These consist of huge blocks of styro under the slab. Quite often a fair bit left over after the slabs are done.


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2011)

Construction sights are the way to go, I always find spare foam there like 200 thick. perfect for caves and backgrounds.


----------



## dangles (Mar 15, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Yeh, what Ben said. Also be mindful of the fact that expanda foam is riduculously toxic. It will gas off when heated. A lot of typical suburban housing uses a slab system called "waffle pods". These consist of huge blocks of styro under the slab. Quite often a fair bit left over after the slabs are done.


 
yep and when they use it under a garage floor its not advisable to try and jack a car up in the garage....... a mate ended up with his jack through the garage floor


----------



## medz84 (Mar 18, 2011)

any threads on here with a diy for the foam backgrounds?


----------



## Dannyboi (Mar 18, 2011)

Snake_Whisperer said:


> Yeh, what Ben said. Also be mindful of the fact that expanda foam is riduculously toxic. It will gas off when heated. A lot of typical suburban housing uses a slab system called "waffle pods". These consist of huge blocks of styro under the slab. Quite often a fair bit left over after the slabs are done.


 I have talked to a few plastic traders and it depends on the foam you have a few different expanda foams. Over in Sweden or Switzerland they use expanda foam for every herp background. Better to be safe than sorry in this case and go with the polystyrine or at least talk to your supplier. P.S. Always go to specialist shops they know more are happy to talk to you and will direct you elsewhere if needed.


----------



## dangles (Mar 18, 2011)

Looked at Clark rubber, a 1200x600x100 sheet was $39 for a standard sheet or $45 for hobby grade


----------



## camt44 (Mar 19, 2011)

I checked out a place near me yesterday, and they had the 1200x600x100 high density (I'm assuming it was hobby grade as he said that's what it's used for) and it was $90, so clark rubber looks alright.. I think I would be happier to just pay for a nice new sheet of the right stuff rather than scouting around for constuction sites and what not, and $45 is pretty cheap.. Thanks heaps 'dangles' for doing that. 
Cam


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought a sheet of high density foam from the local aquarium shop 1200x300x50 for $4, you can glue them together easily enough and it works out less than 1/2 the price of clarks and you can get larger sheets for not much more, right up to 1800 x 600


----------



## camt44 (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow ok I'll check that out too, thanks!


----------

